# Corn planting?



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been hearing rumors of corn being planted as far north as MO. Anybody see any yet? I can believe TX maybe but not MO. Just wondering if its true and is this early or normal. Thanks Steve


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just a little early I would think Steve....much of the Southland is too wet to even get on the fields for a burndown....got down in the 20's night before all the way down to N FL. Been very wet for many areas with the exception of South GA.....those good folks have been experiencing extreme drought. Corn planting is about a month or so away depending on location here in the Southeast.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Steve, I don't believe any corn is being planted other than maybe Oklahoma, Texas, etc. It was 14 degrees here in Va. this am. It will be the first of April before we plant corn or whenever the soil warms up enough. Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Thats what I thought. Talk around here is some of the "Real Farmers", (read as old money) will try and start around the 10th of April. Every year they push it back a few days. Cant wait for a late spring frost. Genetics may be a little better than they were years ago but a killing frost is still a killing frost.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Steve, on AgDay this morning, they told of a farmer in Bee Co., TX said that he was going to start his corn planting next week. Believe his location is South of Corpus.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Bee County is North of Corpus but still considered South Texas. Years ago, I went through Navy flight training there. We usually get a cold snap in February, so if he's going to plant next week he's taking a gamble that it won't get down that far. Not unreasonable though, there's been a lot of wind and moisture coming out of the South that has held back most of the cold you guys keep sending down. The other day they had snow/sleet North of San Antonio, but it only got down to the 40's for a short time here with more rain.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

You would have to be a fool to be planting corn here right now (MO). We just got 2 inches of snow yesterday. lol. But I think its going to be an early spring so I could see guys rushing into the field the last week of March. But usually early springs bring a late, heavy, wet snow.


----------

